# Guardian EMS Texas



## txmedic07 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anybody know anything about Guardian EMS around the Dallas area?


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 29, 2010)

I see their units driving down the road.. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 29, 2010)

And their units are ugly as hel!.

OP- There are better options out there, keep searching.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 29, 2010)

I know of a very small and rural municipal third service looking for more ft medics


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm thinking about it, JT, trust me.


txmedic... I haven't heard much, if any, good about the Dallas branch of Guardian.  There are a handful of other private EMS agencies around here you can give a go.  


Though they do pay slightly better than my current employer....


----------



## Stephanie. (Oct 29, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I'm thinking about it, JT, trust me.
> 
> 
> txmedic... I haven't heard much, if any, good about the Dallas branch of Guardian.  There are a handful of other private EMS agencies around here you can give a go.
> ...



Dominoes pays higher than your current employer.. 

and you can't leave.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 29, 2010)

My boss asked me again today if I'd heard from anyone I know yet


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't know about their Dallas operation, but if it's anything like their Madison or Bastrop County operations, I'd strongly urge you to look elsewhere. I've heard plenty of bad things, the only good thing being "well...you'll get some good experience!"


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 30, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> I don't know about their Dallas operation, but if it's anything like their Madison or Bastrop County operations, I'd strongly urge you to look elsewhere. I've heard plenty of bad things, the only good thing being "well...you'll get some good experience!"



Yeah, experience in how not to do things! The organization is terrible, patient care guidelines minimal, and the overall quality of their medical staff is marginal. While Ricky has enjoyed some success over the years, he has done it with a very minimalistic attitude.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 30, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My boss asked me again today if I'd heard from anyone I know yet



Keep in mind most city medics would never survive.


----------



## reaper (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, boredom kills!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2010)

reaper said:


> Yes, boredom kills!



Because IFT taking granny home after her UTI treatment is the epitome of excitement ^_^


----------



## reaper (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't know. Have not taken grannies home in a long long time!


----------



## clibb (Oct 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Because IFT taking granny home after her UTI treatment is the epitome of excitement ^_^



I honestly do not know how you can handle it. Respect to you man. I do maybe 1 or two transfers a day and they get soooooooooo boring!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't know how I've done it for the past 6+ months either.


I'm now (again) in the process of applying to a bunch of different 911s, both locally and 2+hours away, AND I'm even considering *gasp* dispatch!  

As of right now, I'd rather do a 2hr drive for a 24hr 911 shift than a 1hr drive to a 12hr IFT shift... and honestly I'm not too opposed to moving right now.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Keep in mind most city medics would never survive.



Yea, after working my first two MVCs out there I'd say that's right  a handful of FFs that are not EMT trained standing around trying to 'help', three crew members for several patients and one ambulance until our second out unit got there. It was a blast!  I loved it but I know a lot of medics I know in ubran NM wouldn't have been able to handle it after being used to having 6+ medics on scene plus a handful of EMTs


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2010)

I've worked a few 911 calls in Collin County where my agency does 911, and the vast majority of the time it's a single Paramedic, their EMT, and a bunch of volly FRs.


I think I can handle it


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I don't know how I've done it for the past 6+ months either.
> 
> 
> I'm now (again) in the process of applying to a bunch of different 911s, both locally and 2+hours away, AND I'm even considering *gasp* dispatch!
> ...




Are you wanting to stay in Texas?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2010)

Yup, I'd much rather stay in Texas.  I've grown somewhat accustomed to the culture after 4 years, and my entire immediate family is here.    That and I already have the state cert.


I've thought of both moving to Colorado, or moving back to Michigan, but I'd have to exhaust all decent agencies in Texas before I move out of the state.


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 30, 2010)

Check out Montgomery County Hospital District EMS
www.mchd-tx.org

It was my last job. Good pay, excellent equipment, and very progressive protocols. It's a tight-run ship but a well-run one. I highly recommend it. I just got tired of the commute (I was living in College Station at the time).


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2010)

I have applied there and I've been invited to the testing part of the process, but they keep doing it on the weekends that I have work and can't get a day off since I'm one of 2 or 3 medic units on at my time.  :unsure:

Gah.


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I have applied there and I've been invited to the testing part of the process, but they keep doing it on the weekends that I have work and can't get a day off since I'm one of 2 or 3 medic units on at my time.  :unsure:
> 
> Gah.



It's well worth it if you can. Definitely one of the top tier EMS systems in the state, and certainly one of the most progressive (I have yet to see a ground 911 system in TX with more progressive protocols).


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 30, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> It's well worth it if you can. Definitely one of the top tier EMS systems in the state, and certainly one of the most progressive (I have yet to see a ground 911 system in TX with more progressive protocols).



Lol, look for a bunch of folks in red about 5 miles south of their border. They have a few advantages over MCHD. 

But..............

I absolutely agree with your advice for Linuss. That would be a great agency for him to grow at. Now me on the other hand, I'd pull my hair out working for Allen. Too short of a leash on the clinicians for my taste.


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 30, 2010)

Flight-LP said:


> Lol, look for a bunch of folks in red about 5 miles south of their border. They have a few advantages over MCHD.
> 
> But..............
> 
> I absolutely agree with your advice for Linuss. That would be a great agency for him to grow at. Now me on the other hand, I'd pull my hair out working for Allen. Too short of a leash on the clinicians for my taste.



I know that Cy Creek EMS is a good gig, they have their crap together so to speak. I don't know a whole lot about them except they have funny red shirts, a small service area that's pretty busy, and they like to put 3-4 people on a truck at one time (paramedic, EMT, student, and a volunteer driver!). Makes for a comical sight when everyone jumps out of the truck ala Benny Hill.


----------



## txmedic07 (Oct 30, 2010)

So in everyones view, what are some good agencies around the DFW for a medic?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2010)

Same list I put in every DFW thread:

AMR (911 in Arlington and Collin county, IFT in Dallas)
TLC (Texas Lifeline Corp) (IFT)
LoneStar (IFT)
CareFlite (HEMS, 911 in Johnson county, IFT in the rest of DFW)
MedStar (911 in Ft Worth area)
MedicOne (IFT)
Rockwall County (911)
Wise County (911)



However, I'm barring you from applying to any of the 911 agencies until I get my 911 gig.


----------



## txmedic07 (Oct 30, 2010)

Not a problem, I'm currently in south texas not relocating for another 6 months or so.


----------

